# 350z input



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

my wife just sold here lexus gs 400 and wants a 350z roadster. i love nissan i am on my third nissan truck. does anyone have any useful info or recommedations for the 350z? i have read some reviews, major complaints i saw were some tire cupping issues anybody have an more pros or cons on these vehicles?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They are a decent car. Does she want a 6spd or a 5AT? Outside of the tire feathering there really are not any big problems with the cars.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I though the tire cupping issue was no longer a problem for the 2005 model year.


----------



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

she would like a 5at but i want the 6 speed. i hope the tire cupping is only on the 03 and 04 models i dont know?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

yup, only the 03 and 04s


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

redvert said:


> she would like a 5at but i want the 6 speed. i hope the tire cupping is only on the 03 and 04 models i dont know?


Of all manuals, the one in the Z is one of the most fun to drive and easiest to shift IMO. If you do get the 5 AT, you can get them very inexpensive around here in MD since everyone is buying the 6 speeds. Nationwide Nissan on York Road is having a nice sale on the Z and they have a beautiful yellow 35th sitting on the showroom floor that is on huge sale. They are very streetable cars (the other option if my Dad had not purchased a RX-8) and bring oodles of fun. I would have purchased one a few months ago had I not have thrown over 12 grand of mods into my current car which is essentially money that I will never get back. The only thing that sucks about them are the OE tyres. IIRC they are the RE040 for most applications. They wear fast and grip poor. Other than that, it is an excellent all around car.


----------



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks for the info she wants a roadster. i am trying to talk her into a 6 speed i think she would like it. my previous nissan trucks were 5 speeds and she wouldnt drive them hopefully i can get her to like the 6 speed. i am thinking about waiting a month or two. who wants a roadster in the winter maybe we can get a better price then. we have a 97 supercharged mustang convertible so we have one vehicle for the nice weather now.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no matter what trim you get in a Z, it is going to come with summer tyres which are nowhere up to driving in the snow and worst ice we get here. so yes, i would imagine you could get a hella deal. the carmax sells mean deals on nissan and while i would never buy a used car from carmax, they sell new nissans and the whitemarsh area (as well as others) always have about 30+ new Zs on the lot.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Also, considering the 06 Z is getting a minor facelift, I am sure you can get 05's at a good price.


----------



## letsjustchill (Aug 16, 2005)

*06 model*

So what changes are they doing to the 06'? I am pretty much in love with my 04' Z. I am still doing mods to it of course, but the overall car I am very pleased with.

As far as the feathering of the front tires, I have a couple comments about that. I recieved a letter in the mail stating that they reimburse for tires purchased because of the wear, they will align your car for free, and purchanse new tires if needed. I havent dont have any of the tire wear in the front from feathering, but anyone who does should look into that recall.

The tire overall sucks, 13,000 miles and wearing out. I am not a racer, but the tires have a lousy treadware. I am looking at replacing these with some yoko proxys. (I believe thats what they are called). This may be a better alternative to purchasing new tires that match the ones the Z comes with stock.

LetsJustChill


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you have the 17s, then the best tyres that will last the longest (and offer amazing performance) will be the Goodyear GS-D3 and Michelin Pilot Sport AS (although many Pilots have just been recalled). If you have the 18s, the best all around performer will be the BF Goodrich KDW2. All of these have over twice the treadwear life of the 040s, cost less, and offer much better performance.


----------



## letsjustchill (Aug 16, 2005)

*tires*

I have 18's that come stock on the touring model Z, so the goodyears probably wont be my choice. However, like I said I wasnt sure before, it is toyo proxys, not yoko proxys.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Some people like the Toyos although I can guarentee you will like the KDW2. No...you will love them. They are a max performance tyre which is very comfortable, aggressively priced and has a 300 treadwear rating.


----------



## letsjustchill (Aug 16, 2005)

My friend runs a tire shop, Ill ask him what he thinks about the goodyear tires. Thanks for the imput on that, because I really need to purchase new rear tires soon. lolz.

Also does anyone know what brakes are good when replacing only pads? I was about to buy the ceramic hawk pads, but they said that its a very noisy stop. The stock pads, excluding the brembros I do not own a track, are rated f-f so they are very firm. Has anyone replaced their brakes with anything else that wasnt too noisy and stopped well?

LetsJustChill


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This kind of belongs in its own thread but the KDW2 is BF Goodrich

Hawk HPS pads are excellent for stopping and very quiet. I run them on my minivan. Carbotech makes a line called the Bobcat which performs slightly better but costs more as well. When using any higher performance pad, always apply or have anti-seize applied as this shuts most street pads up.


----------



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

i have the hawk pads on my mustang and i like them i bought them thru summit racing.


----------



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

we just bought a brand new 350z touring roadster. the car is great it handles nice and has good pickup. it cant catch the stang yet but maybe some turbos in the future might help.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

redvert said:


> it cant catch the stang yet but maybe some turbos in the future might help.


It will just blow up if you go FI. Stay NA or build the block.


----------



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

the compression is too high probably. my mustang is supercharged but the compression is much lower. i would like to eventually improve the Z b/c it handles so well compared to the mustang.


----------



## 05ylloZoncer (Jan 9, 2007)

my 05 has tire wear issues same as the 03-04 anyone else?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

05ylloZoncer said:


> my 05 has tire wear issues same as the 03-04 anyone else?



if you have inner tire wear issues, that's the nature of the stock suspension settings. A good bit of negative camber. Really no way to fix it without replacing the front a-arms with adjustable units like Cusco, and replacing the rear camber arms and toe bolts with an SPC kit, then getting a realignment for less aggressive negative camber settings.


----------

